# Canon PowerShot help needed



## Wrecklyss (Oct 22, 2013)

I have what i consider a pretty decent point and shoot camera: a Canon PowerShot A3300IS. I keep trying to set it up for burst shooting but i guess i haven't figured it out yet. I see power shots all over the place so surely someone out there can probably help me figure it out. 
--thanks--


----------



## Tang (Oct 22, 2013)

Is there more to burst mode than just holding the shutter down? No offense meant with such a simple solution. Usually, you hold down the shutter and the camera will take as many shots as it can until the buffer fills up. You can increase the number of shots it'll take in a burst by using a fast (95mb/s) SD card.

EDIT: found this snippet from a review, which might explain things for you.



> Shooting performance is for the most part good for its class, with the exception of shot-to-shot times. From off to first shot is a reasonably quick 1.5 seconds. The wait between subsequent shots averaged 3.6 seconds for us; using the flash bumped it up to nearly 5 seconds. Shutter lag--the time from pressing the shutter release to capturing a photo--is 0.4 second in bright lighting and 0.8 second in low-light conditions. *The continuous shooting speed is pretty slow, too, at 0.5 frames per second with focus and exposure set with the first shot. If you're trying to capture active children and pets or sports, it'll be tricky with this camera.*



Let me know if this helps you.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Oct 22, 2013)

wow, so it works, it's just painfully slow. thanks


----------

